# Which Plasma to select??



## kk27 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Well I have been reading thru the forum for the last couple of days and also tried searching the answer but couldn't find. So I'm here with another "Help me select thread" 

after much shortlisting I've drilled down to a few Plasmas and confused which one to put my finger on.

1. Panasonic Viera thp42v20d - it's going for 35k in Croma, but they said it's been discontinued!!! I've heard good about this tv is it still worth buying?

2. Samsung 43D490 - 36k croma, it's 3D!! again they say it's discontinued. & say to go for the newer 43D450 which is for 42k. I liked the display on both.

3. LG 42PT560R - 40k at croma (but 33k at Flipkart!!). They were pushing for this more than others. I like the display on this too, and they're willing to give me a 10% discount on it. 

So guys let me know which one of these should I buy, earlier considering that  2 of these are obsolete I was thinking of going for the LG since I heard of Samsung lottery panel system(is it also true for Plasmas?) And If I do get the LG should I get from Flipkart? I usually go for croma since I'm a Tata Employee and get further 2.5% discount and offocurse a little better service. BTW I'm okay with spending around 45k, but want to save as much as I can for an XBox.

I hope I've provided enough details for experts to answer my queries.

thanks,
Kaushik


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2011)

> Panasonic Viera thp42v20d - it's going for 35k in Croma, but they said it's been discontinued!!! I've heard good about this tv is it still worth buying?


not possible!this model was considered as the best 42" model(plasma or lcd/led).i know for a fact from other forum that last sealed unit of this model in delhi was sold at chroma,rohini in july & after that no one has been able to find this model in delhi or bangalore(except 1-2 demo pieces).many will gladly pay 45k without any 2nd thought for this model only if it is available.

the next best option is VIERA TH-P42U30D.it is much better than U20 & just about 10-15% worse than V20 in terms of picture quality according to many.it should be ~42k.

when it comes to plasma PIONEER is considered as the maker of best plasma ever KURO series(now discontinued)& it is said that many engineers from PIONEER later joined panasonic as it was interested in KURO technology.this is the reason why best plasma models almost certainly come from panasonic.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 9, 2011)

I personally like the the picture quality of Samsung more than any other brand and the only brand which can compete with it sony but they very costly and Samsung is giving much more features and better picture quality.
Samsung D450 is available at much lesser price...would suggest u to buy it from Next or Vijay Sales...Croma prices are very high


----------



## kk27 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply guys.

@whitestar - it is the Viera p42v20 and thanks to you after some probing I came to know that it's the demo piece for sale. But I could hardly tell the difference between the Samsung/LG and this. 

@anant - yeah I'll check Next and Vijay sales as well.

What about the 490D? Samsung still has it on their website, unlike the Panasonic which don't list their old model. Though the price mentioned on the website says 50k but it's going for 40k, so is it being discontinued? Anyone has any experience with this? Does it give a good 3D effect with the galsses.

OK so had a tough time deciding between the two...... and after watching loads of channels and a close inspection at every type of setting I went with the LG42560R, I'll be getting it today sometime  thanks for your feedback. 

Apart from Samsung 490 being discontinued and it being better in looks, It boiled down to a few things for selection which i'll mention so that others can benefit from this...


Samsung 490 was 3D ready TV, but I had buy 3k worth glasses and the 3D wasn't that great. 

The most evident was the sound, LG was clearly hands down here Samsung was not even close. Sure I'm anyway going to use my Yamaha HTs but then when my mother watches she'd prefer using the built in speakers.

Initially I thought the Samsung looked better in the Picture department, but getting them both to standard settings things became much clear. I watched lots of channels... regular ones like Star,Sony etc didn't find much difference. But sports and Discovery, Natgeo made it quite clear that in the standard settings Samsung was giving a lot more vibrant colours. And this is what made it look very unnatural esp Green and Blues. The different square patches of a cricket ground were very distinctly noticeable in the LG while samsung it was not as distinct and the whites on the LG looked more natural, while otherone had a slight Blue tint. 

Similarly a muddy river seemed yellowish on the Samsung and the picture of clouds really took my final decision to LG where the depth of details of the clouds were very clear over the samsung. 

While this comparison was mostly with 490D it stands true for the 450D also since both the TVs were adjacent and I was also looking at the quality of the 450D. 

Thanks for your patient hearing.
Kaushik


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 11, 2011)

congrats kaushik on your purchase ! kindly post some pics and feedback on the TV as and when you get time. i too have recently purchased panasonic's P50VT20D, and will post my pics and short review here after a while. enjoy !


----------

